
ILF: AI-Based Fuzzer for Ethereum Smart Contracts - veselin
https://github.com/eth-sri/ilf
======
petartsankov
Paper:
[https://files.sri.inf.ethz.ch/website/papers/ccs19-ilf.pdf](https://files.sri.inf.ethz.ch/website/papers/ccs19-ilf.pdf)
Slides: [https://files.sri.inf.ethz.ch/website/slides/ccs19-ilf-
slide...](https://files.sri.inf.ethz.ch/website/slides/ccs19-ilf-slides.pdf)

